# The Anphelion Project



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't really care about the new unit summaries or scenarios, I just want to read the story (I love these kinds of plots). Unfortuneatly, most people want me to pay to buy the whole bookj. Can someone post the story of the Anphelion Project, or at least a link?


----------

